# Spansets against plain webbing



## rigbcn (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi everyone;
I was just wondering if anyone would know; why do we always use span sets against just plain flat webbing?. Are there any regional regulations or might be international.


----------



## Van (Dec 12, 2008)

rigbcn said:


> Hi everyone;
> I was just wondering if anyone would know; why do we always use span sets against just plain flat webbing?. Are there any regional regulations or might be international.


 
I'm sure Whatrigger will be along shortly to give you a diatribe. 
I have a question about your question, however. When you say," span set against just plain flat webbing...." do you mean "against" as in instead of ? or something else.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 12, 2008)

rigbcn said:


> Hi everyone;
> I was just wondering if anyone would know; why do we always use span sets against just plain flat webbing?. Are there any regional regulations or might be international.


1.) If by "against," you mean "instead of," see the comparisons in this document: http://www.lift-all.com/PDF/Tuflex/TuflexGeneral.pdf.
2.) Welcome to Control Booth. The New Member Board is usually just for casual "get acquainted" messages.
3.) Check our TOS/Safety policy: "The users of ControlBooth, in a effort to police themselves, have evolved the following: No discussion of "how-to" of rigging, pyrotechnics, and electrical will be permitted. Our stock answer to these questions is always "Consult a qualified professional."


----------

